# TMTuning 70mm Universal LED Foglight DIY- R32 Bumper



## Dmart44 (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok so I currently live in Hungary, Europe and decided to purchase a set of 70mm Universal LED Foglights from TMTuning for my Jetta with a R32 front end conversion. 

PLEASE NOTE: That I will not be held liable for any damage or improper wiring throughout this DIY. The following steps have been provided more or less as a possible suggestion on how to go about installing these fogs. Install at your own risk. 

Now that is taken care of lets continue
Because these fogs are 70MM there are no brackets that are mass produced for these so I figured I provide a DIY for all those who are interested in this product. As you will see these fogs are the brightest you have probably ever seen but you can be the judge. I also used the TMTuning R32 Bumper side vents with the foglight opening.
http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/catalog/product_detail.php?default_product=1644 
The vent holes are a little bigger than 70mm but look great with the bracket system I made.





Items to purchase to have a clean install:
For this DIY I purchased everything from TMTuning. Service was good and they were able to answere some wiring questions for me as well.
http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/catalog/product_detail.php?default_product=2789 

1. Set of 70mm Universal LED Foglights, LED High Beam lights, or the LED day driving lights.









Check out the Youtube video for possible fitment for MKIV, MKV applications and a tutorial.

2. 1 VW OEM MKIV Euro Switch








3. TMTuning MKIV Golf/Jetta Foglight Harness(Pretty Much Plug in Play)








4.1 Set of OEM Bora 4 Bumper sidevents with foglight-opening.








5. 2 Tie face mount joist hanger(Lowes, Home Depot or if you live in Hungary you can buy them at Baymaxx  








6. 10 Bolts with Lock Nuts and Washers
7. Left and Right R32 splash guards. Part#s to follow 
Note for this DIY you will need these to mount the bracket for the foglight. more the support the better.
I will post some more pics tomorrow with additional equipment and the actual DIY in the next few days. In the mean time here is a picture of the final product.



















































----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DIY Begin:
Step 1: Take each Tie Face joist hangar and cut the wings off the bracket so it is shaped like a U.
It should look like this.......
















NOTE the pic has the Fogs already attached so here is the tricky part................

Step 2. Remove the left and right splash guards and install the light vents on the left and right. You will then have to pinch the Tie face joist hanger together with the fog light in between to see where the holes need to be drilled.

























Then reach underneath the car and eyeballthe height of were the fog needs to be mounted and center it within the vent hole. 
Should look centered like this.....








Step 3. One you drill the holes and mount the fogs to their respective bracket it is time to remove the front bumper.
Note: Didn't take pictures of this considering it is pretty much straight forward.
Step 4: Once the bumper is off. 2 holes will be drilled into the lip of the bumper through the splash guard and 1 hole set back about 1.5 inch into the splash guard. Check out the pics....
4.1 Bracket Centered








4.2 Mark bracket 
















4.3 Drill two holes into lip of bumper where bracket will be.
















4.4 Temp Install splash guards--- mark and drill
























4.5 Finally mark bracket with holes drilled in lip of bumper








4.6 Drill holes
4.7 Install hardware in this order:
First: 2 front holes drilled in the bumper will need to be installed as such:
Bolt, 1 each washer, splash guard, bumper, bracket, washer, lock nut
Second: The rear hole drilled in the splash guard will need to be installed as such:
Bolt, 1 each washer, splash guard, 3each washers, bracket, washer lock nut








Once both brackets are installed they should look as follows:








Test fit








Step 5: Remove bracket and paint black then reinstall for a clean look
















WIRING OF FOG LIGHTS
Step 1: Remove old OEM light switch. To remove Push dial in, then turn dial left, then pull switch out
Step 2: Use this diagram to connect the wiring provided. 
Note I didn’t make this but found it on a previous DIY. 








For this diagram Red is red and Green is blue. You will need to splice into the positive terminals behind the appropriate terminals provided in the diagram. Red is #3 and Blue (Green)#19
















Three pins that plug into relay. Refer to schematic









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















Installed Euro Switch








Step3: Once all the connector are secured you can route the 1 to 2 wire connector for the fogs through the fire wall and route however you like
Use this schematic to wire the rest.








Ballast can be mounted with two sided stick tape to the left and right of the FMIC.









Also here is the final touch on the gominigo.com front license plate holder. It required me to shift the mounting holes about 2 inches to prevent to foglight beam being blocked.


----------



## JCWolf1.8T (Mar 12, 2004)

Nice! I wish I would have seen this first before I bought BORA R Fog lights :banghead:


----------



## Dmart44 (Nov 1, 2007)

JCWolf1.8T said:


> Nice! I wish I would have seen this first before I bought BORA R Fog lights :banghead:


Sorry to hear.......always can sell the bora fogs on Ebay!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

Looks awesome Dan! Very creative


----------



## Dmart44 (Nov 1, 2007)

diive4sho said:


> Looks awesome Dan! Very creative



Thanks Man!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BrigsS4 (Aug 5, 2006)

Great write up! Now time to buy me some fogs


----------



## Dmart44 (Nov 1, 2007)

BrigsS4 said:


> Great write up! Now time to buy me some fogs


Just a heads up too, TMTuning is having a huge 4th of July sale currently. Let me know if you gave any questions on the DIY.


----------



## Dmart44 (Nov 1, 2007)

*BUMP*

Bump for 339 views in 7 days....


----------



## 73b (Apr 28, 2011)

well i guess when you have absolutely nothing else to spend your money on.....


----------



## Dmart44 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Pics*

New Pics loaded!


----------



## Stylist07 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice find man, Too bad its 400 bucks........Ouch!!!!!!!:banghead:

I really like these too

Well i guess ill go with a cheap foglight with HIDseace:


----------



## WolfsburgNate (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm sorry to bump an old thread but I am pretty sure the wiring diagram has the relay hooked up backwards. :sly: The german relay symbols are confusing but I'm pretty sure the Euroswitch should go to pin 85, pin 86 should go to ground, pin 30 should go to the fog light fuse, and pin 87 should go to the headlights. Not sure what the high beam fuse has to do with anything... If that is in fact working for some reason, the power for the light is coming through the euroswitch, which defeats the points of the relay.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

WolfsburgNate said:


> I'm sorry to bump an old thread but I am pretty sure the wiring diagram has the relay hooked up backwards. :sly: The german relay symbols are confusing but I'm pretty sure the Euroswitch should go to pin 85, pin 86 should go to ground, pin 30 should go to the fog light fuse, and pin 87 should go to the headlights.


 No, usually 85 is ground and 86 is power to the relay coil. But it doesn't really matter unless you use a relay with diode protection. 



WolfsburgNate said:


> Not sure what the high beam fuse has to do with anything... If that is in fact working for some reason, the power for the light is coming through the euroswitch, which defeats the points of the relay.


 The purpose of the relay is to turn the fog lights off when the high beams are on. The wiring diagram is correct.


----------



## WolfsburgNate (Jun 6, 2006)

dennisgli said:


> No, usually 85 is ground and 86 is power to the relay coil. But it doesn't really matter unless you use a relay with diode protection.
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose of the relay is to turn the fog lights off when the high beams are on. The wiring diagram is correct.


 Touche sir, I was thinking about it the wrong way...


----------



## albaneg (Apr 23, 2004)

*awesome thread*

Could you repost the pictures ? I am unable to open them. Thanks ! :banghead:


----------



## Dmart44 (Nov 1, 2007)

*I see all the pics fine.*

Is anyone having this issue?


----------



## ivinioCC (Sep 24, 2013)

*Wrong link???*

Their website is up for grabs and the seller doesn't reply to my email, is anyone have access to their website and able to shop for these?


----------

